# Brixton Come Together Festival 2013



## BCT Festival (Sep 9, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/*brixtoncometogether*‎

https://www.facebook.com/events/618803301485680/


*From Brixton to the World, from the World to Brixton*

The Brixton Come Together Festival is back for the second year on the weekend of September 21st -22nd. It’s a free independent community annual event held in Brixton, aiming to promote and support the local community through a series of events in film, photography, literature, music and gastronomy in one of the most vibrant and musical boroughs on the planet.

*The festival theme for this year is about creating awareness around the usage and management of water and how crucial it is for a better and balanced planet.The severe drought taking place in the north east of Brazil is one focus*

In 2012 the project reached over 5000 people and featured both local and internationally acclaimed artists, including Manu Chao , La Troba Kung Fu, Prince Fatty, Hollie Cook*…*. 
The venues include the gardens outside St Matthews Church, which will be, during the day, buzzing with FREE music, art, and performance. There will be stalls selling local produce and promoting social and environmental topics. Also participating are the renowned venue, the Electric Brixton, which will host rousing evening performances, and the Brixton Ritzy Cinema, where there will be fascinating talks and films.
Much more will be announced nearer the time, below is listed the major acts confirmed to date.

Kind regards,
Maria Santos
Brixton Come Together  Team
21st -22nd September - www.facebook.com/brixtoncometogether - T: Brixcome2gether - "THINK LOCALLY, ACT GLOBALLY"







CHE SUDAKA: Barcelona’s hottest Latin Alternative band play "mestizaje music" a style combining traditional South American and Spanish styles with influences from ska, reggae, and rock. They have collaborated on projects with Manu Chao and Amparanoia. The Band was formed at the beginning of the 2000s in Barcelona by illegal Latin American immigrants who played music in the streets in order to make a living and have over the last devade built a fervent following for their incendiary live gigs.
PRINCE FATTY: Distinctive sound is an analog haze of vintage spring reverbs, tape echoes and a custom hi-grade mixing console. Over the past 10 years he has worked on reggae tinged recordings from the likes of Lilly Allen and Tribe Called Quest, not to mention his own three album releases. MC Horseman will be dropping lyrics.

OMAR : British soul singer, songwriter and musician has just re released Sing [If You Want It], the British soul supremo’s sixth and perhaps funkiest album so far. Featuring guest appearances from Stevie Wonder, Angie Stone, Common, Estelle, Rodney P, JC Bentley, Canitbe and Ashman. Omar is also described by some as the father of British neo soul. His most well-known song was his debut single "There's Nothing Like This".

HOLLIE COOK: W as born and bred in West London in a household dominated by music. She gravitated to the sounds of Marc Bolan, David Bowie and The Cure. With Sex Pistol Paul Cook as her dad, music was a major part of her upbringing. Hollie’s album released on Mr Bongo’s has been a massive hit, pushing her self coined ‘tropical pop’ sound beyond the reggae world and into the mainstream.

FAMILY ATLANTICA:Burn the passports, rip up the map and immerse yourself into the borderless, limit-free world of Family Atlantica. Anchored to London but home to many different nationalities, this collective's musical voyage zigzags back and forth across the Atlantic, soaking up influences and styles from Venezuela to Ghana, finding common ancestry and reshaping it into an irresistible tornado of psychedelicised tropical grooves.

*GENERAL ROOTS* A six piece reggae band created in 2008. Growing up in the same area of North London with a shared love of dub, dancehall and roots reggae, they were eager to reignite the power and flavor of the reggae movement through the latter part of the 20th century. The Generals are on a mission to bring a new sound to people’s ears whilst capturing the classic sound and feel that was coming out of Jamaica during the 1970′s and 80′s. General Roots live shows come with high energy vibes and feel good sound, Guaranteed!
*MANGOSEED* Are known for their highly energetic live shows and their eclectic sound, drawing from genres that range from reggae to funk.

*SHANTY*:Up and coming Ska supremos will be supporting.


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2013)

*moved to the Brixton Noticeboard forum


----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2013)

Brixto is the new Brickers


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2013)

Let me fix that


----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2013)

editor said:
			
		

> Let me fix that



Oh  I liked it


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2013)

Brixto, Bricko, Brickers, Brixi, it's all the same to me, squire.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2013)

editor said:
			
		

> Brixto, Bricko, Brickers, Brixi, it's all the same to me, squire.



Bwixts


----------



## BCT Festival (Sep 9, 2013)

Site map
Follow our program https://www.facebook.com/events/618803301485680/


----------



## BCT Festival (Sep 9, 2013)

editor said:


> *moved to the Brixton Noticeboard forum


How can we get into the calender?


----------



## Dan U (Sep 9, 2013)

Blackmail


----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2013)

BCT Festival

Despite the jokes this looks good. Hope it goes well and will endeavour to pop along. Doing any flyers?


----------



## BCT Festival (Sep 9, 2013)

Tomorrow afternoon through Brixton. 
We already have some flyers in the local stores


----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2013)

BCT Festival said:
			
		

> Tomorrow afternoon through Brixton.
> We already have some flyers in the local stores



Drop some in the Prince Albert on Coldharbour Lane


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2013)

BCT Festival said:


> How can we get into the calender?


That's only for more community related events, but you can list it on for Brixton Buzz for free. Good luck with it!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Sep 17, 2013)

Looking forward to this. Last event that i know of before it gets dark at four in the afternoon. Hopefully the weather will be good. Give us some good music.


----------

